# Anyone ever make liquid soap with pine tar?



## Layne (Apr 10, 2011)

Just been wondering if its possable to make a liquid pine tar soap.
So figured I'd ask if anyone else may have ever tried this.
Maybe even a cream soap with pine tar.
????


----------

